# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Freeride und Snowboard im Mostviertel

## edelweiss

Das wird jetzt natürlich vor allem die Österreicher hier im Forum betreffen, aber Bayern ist ja beispielsweise auch nicht allzu weit davon entfernt.  :Mrgreen: 

Das Mostviertel in Niederösterreich ist eine Region, wo man Freeriden und Snowboarden kann. Hat das schon jemand von euch auch in der Tat umgesetzt und wenn ja, wie hat es euch gefallen?

----------


## edelweiss

Na gut ich dehne einmal das Thema auf das gesamte Bundesland aus... vielleicht sorgt das für mehr Interesse. :-)

Wart ihr generell schon mal in Niederösterreich Skifahren? Und wenn ja, in welchen Skigebieten? Ich war am Wochenende wieder am Hochkar.  :Smile:

----------


## lilasnitch

Ich und meine Frau waren vor langer Zeit mal am Ötscher,das war allerdings noch bevor sie Dinge wie den neuen Funpark intregriert haben.

----------

